# Instant Brine Shrimp



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi all!

Has anyone ever heard of this product or used it?

http://www.oceannutrition.eu/products.aspx?Product=instant-baby-brine-shrimp

Where could I get this in Canada... and if I cannot whats the best way to obtain a large quantity of brine shrimp eggs with a decent hatch rate?

Thanks!


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I've used this product with angel fry that had been free swimming for over one week. New free swimmers would not take it. It must be kept in the fridge after opening and expires in 6 weeks. I believe I got mine from zenafish on here.
I use this product for live BBS, it is convenient, has a great hatch rate and economical.
http://stores.canadianaquafarm.com/-strse-Brine-Shrimp-Eggs/Categories.bok


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh wow, thanks... thats really helpful, I'll look into it. 

Just a question, I have GBR fry that have been free swimming for a couple of days now, they dont appear to be eating the microworms I feed them, and the infusoria (green water) culture actually looks more yellow than green. 

What do you feed your fry after they get into the free swimming stage?


----------



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

I feed new freeswimmers freshly hatched BBS only, they need the movement of live food to get their attention. I have never had ram fry, only angels.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrats on the free swimmers


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

df001 said:


> Congrats on the free swimmers


Hey thanks!

How are yours doing?


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

The gold ram died wednesday, a bit bummed about that, not sure i'll add any
More to the community tank.

The male and (3) female gbr x ebr are all settled into the 20 long, going to have to pull two of the girls soon, and likely the few corycats that are with them.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Kerohime, I believe tropicana has had quite a bit of success with GBR fry raising. He would probably be helpful if you are interested.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, I got my pair from him actually. I do talk to him alot although I dont get as great success as him, high mortality of fry after day 3 or 4 of free swimming stage.

I have tried microworms, infusoria, and bbs as well... I even put the fry into a tank full of moss sitting by the window for a week. =\


----------

